# Sick Pearlscale



## Clementine (Dec 16, 2011)

So i'm really worried about my adorable pearlscale Clementine. I had recently bought her 2-4 weeks ago and she took a liking to her new home quickly and had no trouble adjusting. But about 4 or so days ago i noticed red dots forming on her side. She was still happy as can be swimming around and eating normally. I did a 35% water change, added some aquarium salt and daily doses of melafix. But she is getting worse and today i noticed her having trouble swimming and the red dots have formed into a rash and her fins are drooping. She ate a little of the brine shrimp i fed her today but im afraid that it will keep getting worse. Any ideas or suggestions would be extremely appreciated.

40 gallon tank
1 pealscale, 1 moor, 1 fantail, 1 oranda
around 70F
other 3 goldfish been in the tank for 6 months-year and are showing no symptoms


Clementine


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Have you checked the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate readings for the tank recently? Going that long, it should be cycled but you just never know. 
Can you quarentine the affected fish, just in case it can pass what ever is wrong to the others?

One thing i will add, is that tank is kind of on the small side for that many gold fish.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 16, 2011)

i do not have a kit available to test them but i did put in some conditioner that removes them just to be on the safe side. That was a couple days ago and no improvement. Also ive been told that each goldfish should have 10 or more gallons each?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fancies are usually kept in 20 gallons for the first fish, then 10 more for each additional fish. So that'd be a 50 gallon tank. Still, keep doing lots of water changes, get a liquid testing kit (much, much more accurate) and don't mess with the tank too much. Quarantining the fish might be a good idea. Have you done a google search for goldfish diseases? That could be a good start.


----------

